# Any players/ DM's in Fort Hood Tx?



## Scott (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi-
Just deployed to Fort Hood with my Military Police unit and am looking for players or DM's to game with. 


Thanks

Scott
Scott.Holst@us.army.mil


----------

